# Another new member



## RockinRS (Aug 17, 2020)

Just wanted to say hello as I am joining the TT forum, after being a guest reader for awhile now.
I am really impressed with the level of knowledge that existing members have about these great cars!
You can tell that this is a friendly bunch here - which is great.
TT's are still uncommon around here so it's nice to have a forum like this.
I look forward to learning more from everyone - thank you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

